# Redneck repair



## longbowdave1 (Apr 27, 2016)

The winter snow and ice caused a small leak in my camper which is beached in the North Woods. The blades on the ceiling fan got wet enough to warp the imitation wood. The motor is fine, blades are bad. Time to make some new blades.

 Had to add the redneck touch to my mobile man cave. I cut out 4 new blades from some Birch plywood using the old blade as a pattern. Figured I need camo on the new ones! I found an old camo shirt that was retired from service to recycle the fabric. Laid down a bed of glue, pressed in the shirt parts and let it dry for several hours. Then, rubbed in another layer of glue on the finished side, and let it dry over night. Trimmed the edges with a sharp file, a bit of sanding touch up on the edges of the blades, then sprayed on 6 coats of spar urethane on the blades.

 I'll put the new blades on the fan on my next trip north. Maybe on low speed, I'll be able to hear the leaves rustle in the camo pattern. LOL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

Good lookin blades. 

Is there anything you can't make?


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 27, 2016)

Cool and innovative - nice job.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 27, 2016)

They look good


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice restoration!  Good job!


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 28, 2016)

Watch your noggin........you'll never see 'em coming!

Next thing we know you'll be running an extension cord out to your stand.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey I call this a fine example of redneck ingenuity!  Job well done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, glad you liked the project. By the way, my wife said the camo blade conversions are now allowed on the fans in my house, LOL. And she says I have no taste, hmmmmmph.


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like the man knows how to bring out the red neck in all of us, I like it also! By the way what are you doing with a ceiling fan in a camper? Larry the cable guy must be your neighbor.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 30, 2016)

bronco611 said:


> Looks like the man knows how to bring out the red neck in all of us, I like it also! By the way what are you doing with a ceiling fan in a camper? Larry the cable guy must be your neighbor.



 The camper is an old 30 foot travel trailer. The previous owner installed it in the bedroom area. Awesome move on his part, feels great on the warm summer nights. It does give a new meaning to crawling into and out of bed. About 5 ft 10 inch head clearance, and a lot less when sitting on the bed.


----------



## EuroTech (May 8, 2017)

My favorite color


----------

